# Aire with EHU for New Year ?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Last year it was Amboise, but where this year ? It could be anywhere North of Beziers ! Any suggestions? If not, its off to Amboise again, very nice it was too.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Just bumping this...I'm interested in suggestions too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tough one
Really. I think if
It was me I would be thinking which area I want to be in and then look for an aire.

We are currently in Brittany at the end of what seems a lifetime tour. Helen on here recommended in my recent ehu I'm Brittany thread the aire at Etel not far from Carnac on the south Brittany coast and it was superb. We have struggled a little bit but there are aires here with ehu. The one at Etel was pretty much half a municipal site turned into am aire with ehu for the winter for €6 a night and views are superb if you get a spot at the top.

Everyone told me Brittany would be a bleak winter destination but I do wonder as we have had a superb time here in november and whilst we have most of the aires and Wild spots to ourselves the bigger towns and resorts have stuff going on and I'm guessing it will have gulf stream influence so the cold may not be as severe as further south if that makes any sense.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That's interesting...thanks barryd. I was thinking of heading towards the west coast, and have read that it's likely to be a bit warmer half way down rather than too far south...


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, its a difficult one, inland_ could_ be all blue skies, frosty mornings and sunny afternoons (lovely). Equally it may not be.

We're thinking about Brittany too, or the Charente. Perhaps its better not to plan anything as usual. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe have a few ideas at hand and then Study the meteo France website before you leave. Wunderground weather history can give some insight as to weather history of locations.

I'll be spending Christmas and new year In field with no ehu on the Yorkshire coast so wish me
Luck 

Two years ago we wilded up a mountain in the lakes and it was -18.

The best was devon and Cornwall 2009 when it was really cold but bright and sunny although we did get snowed in at stratford upon Avon for 5 days on the way home.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We tend to be a few degrees warmer on the west coast of the peninsular. Near Jersey yasee. 

Two years ago when it snowed in November and again after Christmas, we got an inch which was gone in 24 hours. The other coast up to Caen got 30 inches and roofs collapsed. 

Ray.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That sounds encouraging...thanks Ray.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Will keep a eye on this thread for some ideas where to go as we have some tunnel vouchers to use up so we plan to leave on the 3rd of Jan for 2 weeks and just stay in France no idea where to go at this time of the year but it has to be better than the UK .

Paul 

:lol:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Seems as though we are not the only mad ones planning a winter trip to France :lol: !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I reckon we should all go to Raynippers in Normandy for Christmas! 8O 8O 

Free hookup, wifi, booze. What more do you want. Anyway he might be grateful as it will give him and excuse to stay at home! :lol: 

Sorry Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We got whacks of space Barry and everything else you could need. But I'm a right Humbug at Christmas as with all the hype from September, I'm Christmased out by Dec.

As long as I can watch The Snowman and Dr. No I don't care.

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Ray

we will all supply the wine can you supply electric for 18 vans then we can have an informal meet.(that is if there is any wine left in Lidl's)

joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We spent last Christmas on the aire at Rugles. Really good time. Got invited up to the local bar to help drink a barrel of beer from the brewery. Most of the shops were open Christmas morning. The aire is free, including electric but only 3 spaces. About 8m limit.

Joe


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We can park at least 18 vans but they all come off one plug......... 8O 8O 
Got lots of adaptors though................... :lol: 

Not strictly true as we do have a power box with a 16a. 2x13a. 4x10a. and a 20a. But they all come off one 16a. power point in the house fused at 20a. ish.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We can park at least 18 vans but they all come off one plug......... 8O 8O
> Got lots of adaptors though................... :lol:
> 
> Not strictly true as we do have a power box with a 16a. 2x13a. 4x10a. and a 20a. But they all come off one 16a. power point in the house fused at 20a. ish.
> ...


Ah!!! you've done it now! They'll all turn up! :lol:

Im with you Ray. I hate Christmas. And New Year. It would be great if the decorations and trees went up a few days before or if it wasn't all about spend spend spend but it isn't, so by the 20th dec Ive had enough. New Year is just as bad. I just like to get away from it all.

Anyway back on topic. Just left Fougeres in eastern Brittany and turfed up on the Aire at Lavidny page 501 in the Book Pays de Loire and its got parking, water and EHU (well one socket which we nabbed). All FREE!!

Mind you its a one horse town / village and the views on three sides are modern houses with the village hall on the other. You never know though it could be the place to be at New Year. Although I doubt it.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Quite right Barry, we'll have a 6" tree on the dash and maybe a bauble somewhere. Mind you with the current :? state of my engine battery things might be entertaining, heavy duty jump leads already packed! Having said that so is the fishing gear, although the boat is staying at home. Can't decide about the bikes.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Le-Treport nice old seaside town just a walk from the aire. Only a couple of hours from Calais.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan.


----------

